# byta font i fluxmenyn

## ozt

nån som har en aning om hur man ska gå tillväga?

Vill ha någonting likt denna: http://spiritisdigital.com/zoom/spirit/themes/fb_fluxarnation.jpg

För närvarande så ser mina meny ut såhär. 

http://213.89.39.250/flux.jpg

http://213.89.37.123/flux.jpgLast edited by ozt on Fri Mar 28, 2003 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agge

jag har det här i min style fil till fluxbox för att få verdana i menyn:

*xft.font:              -*-verdana-medium-r-*-*-10-*-100-*-*-*-*-*

*Font:                  -*-verdana-medium-r-*-*-10-*-100-*-*-*-*-*

kolla i /usr/share/commonbox/styles

annars kanske man kan använda fluxconf, men är inte säker

----------

## ozt

mjo nu fick jag det till slut o funka

Edit: Jag har en font, som heter anorexia som jag vill använda. Den ligger i /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts. Hur ska jag göra för att selecta den? För jag hittar den inte med 'xfontsel'

----------

## frippz

Har du prövat guiden som finns på Fluxbox hemsida?

Den behandlar Artwiz-fonten dock, men jag vill inte tro att andra fonter skulle vara annorlunda.

Guiden finner du här.

----------

## ozt

tack, men det där var mera hru man installerade fonten. Jag har emergat artwiz-fonts tidigare så jag har den redan installerad. Gjorde dock en liten ändring, nämligen att lägga till export LC=C export LC_ALL=C i ~/.xinitrc  som det står, men det funkar inte nu heller  :Sad: .

Tack iaf

----------

